# September Photo Contest-Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open!


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

There are some tough choices here! I was too late for this submission, but I had to share the only thing resembling a bath time photo I could come up with. I think it accurately captures the organized chaos of puppy bathing!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

smp said:


> There are some tough choices here! I was too late for this submission, but I had to share the only thing resembling a bath time photo I could come up with. I think it accurately captures the organized chaos of puppy bathing!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What a cute one, much better that any pic I have of Honey (none!). Thanks for sharings.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted, thanks to everyone for all the great photos!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

great pics, have you voted?


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*I voted!*

I can't believe it's (almost) the end of September already...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There's only 25 votes in so far.

If you haven't voted yet, look through all the great entries and make your selections-you can vote for as many as you want. 

*Voting ends Friday, September 30th @ 10:57 AM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

Look through the pictures and make your selections-you can vote for as many entries as you want. 
*
Voting ends Friday, September 30th @ 10:57 AM EST. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Pick your favs and vote soon....voting ends tomorrow @ 10:57 AM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends tomorrow-Friday, Sept. 30th @ 10:57 AM ET.*

If you haven't voted, look through the entries and make your selections.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Got some great ones. Get your vote in. :smile2:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting closes this morning at 10:57 AM ET.*

Only 33 votes in, if you haven't voted yet, look through the entries and vote for your favorites. It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many as you like.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

I voted!!!!!

Do we get only one vote?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I voted!!!!!
> 
> Do we get only one vote?


You can only vote_* ONE time*_, but when you vote, you can select as many entries as you want. 

If you want to vote for all the entries you can.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks. It only let me vote one time and polling is closed now.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

*Congratulations to Nash666, *
and thanks to everyone who submitted a picture!


----------

